# TBH App



## pbj420 (Aug 24, 2011)

Just seen a tweet that says TBH app available for purchase again. Its file release app.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk


----------



## bratliff (Jun 15, 2011)

I have had the app for a year or two. Basically right now it has p3's tranquility Rom in it. And a few other things. I imagine it will grow.


----------



## Marshall33 (Nov 23, 2011)

If you've already owned it do you have to purchase it again?

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using Tapatalk


----------



## gwwjpd (Jul 18, 2011)

Yea!!!! They finally wanted to take my money. I've been trying to get the TBH app since I got my Nexus. If anyone is planning on getting it, you'll need to download it with Firefox browser. I don't know why, but the stock browser would d/l it but couldn't install that d/l. I installed Firefox browser from the Market, redownloaded it and it installed. Opened it up and it's working fine.

@Marshall33 Sorry to say, but from what I've seen searching, is if you previously bought it, and if your d/l link in the email they originally sent you doesn't work, you'll need to repurchase. But, I'm not positive.

WPS!


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

Off topic. But two razorbacks in a row?? Heck yeah!! WPS!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Caveman419 (Jun 10, 2011)

Does anyone know what the newest version number is? Original (moving from DX) was 1.2.3 and the newer one in the app itself is 1.2.5.


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

So you guys are basically paying to beta test roms? And doing it twice if you had already purchased the app? Those had better be groundbreaking roms.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

akellar said:


> So you guys are basically paying to beta test roms? And doing it twice if you had already purchased the app? Those had better be groundbreaking roms.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


not really team black hat had all of the new official gb software available way before they were officially available they also had sbf files and a host of other useful downloads. In addition there tranquility roms were awesome. Negative Nancy don't want it don't buy it. I have and love it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Coolsaber57 (Aug 4, 2011)

Or you could just use Rom Manager and have access to a bunch of ROMs, not just P3's.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

droidrage729 said:


> not really team black hat had all of the new official gb software available way before they were officially available they also had sbf files and a host of other useful downloads. In addition there tranquility roms were awesome. Negative Nancy don't want it don't buy it. I have and love it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


TBH no longer releases any leaks tho. It's only their roms/mods that they release in the app.


----------



## cvhovey (Jun 11, 2011)

Marshall33 said:


> If you've already owned it do you have to purchase it again?


I've owned the TBH app for a couple years, but not sure I'll re-purchase. The main advantage in the past for me was the many Motorola leaks. But now that I left Moto for the GNex, and I've yet to find one of the Tranq releases that agrees with my phone, the need isn't there. But I may re-purchase if needed, just to support TBH for the many, many benefits the TBH app provided to me in the past.


----------



## jhankg (Nov 14, 2011)

Wait, they expect those of us that already paid for the original app to pay AGAIN? No thanks. I'll steer clear of anything with P3's name on it.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Coolsaber57 said:


> Or you could just use Rom Manager and have access to a bunch of ROMs, not just P3's.


LMAO and have access to ROMs that are 3 versions behind current. Devs seem to not take RM seriously anymore. I wish they did though.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

akellar said:


> So you guys are basically paying to beta test roms? And doing it twice if you had already purchased the app? Those had better be groundbreaking roms.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Not for beta testing. Its basically like Franco's kernal app. Buy it if you want easy access to the ROMs and if you want to support the dev. If you don't want to you can get the ROMs from MDW for free.


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

I purchased it once when I had the dx and they where releasing leaks instead of just modified roms.
Reading on twitter they now want people who purchased it before 11/10/2011 to repurchase it ,ha .They also said they what's put on TBH will also be on the web just it will be on TBH a lil bit earlier.
Sounds like less bang for the buck to me








Im not interested in repurchasing it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

davidnc said:


> I purchased it once when I had the dx and they where releasing leaks instead of just modified roms.
> Reading on twitter they now want people who purchased it before 11/10/2011 to repurchase it ,ha .They also said they what's put on TBH will also be on the web just it will be on TBH a lil bit earlier.
> Sounds like less bang for the buck to me
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


That's just if you purchased it before then and don't still have it. I got it when it was still on the market and have restored from ti backup ever since. It works fine.


----------

